# Ava isn't feeling well... :(



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This could be only a coincidence but this is what I think happened....

A few days ago Stan gave each of the pups a dried chicken chew (they are about the size of a large quarter and are digestible). Well that first night Ava was in pain...shaking when she breathed in (or out???) but I kept thinking if something was lodged, it'll get digested and will be gone. She's not shaking any more but she's not eating. Each time she takes a few bites, she throws up immediately afterward. She's very lethargic and just lays around all day long. Finally it's Monday...I will be calling the vet as soon as they open. It hurts to see her like this and I just hope it's nothing serious. She still drinks water and had a bit of water mellon, but food...she can't get it down. :smcry:

Stan is so worried, he's so upset about his favorite little girl. He loves her more than anything else in this whole world. 

Thanks for letting me vent, I can't say anything in front of him because he gets too upset and anxious. ....and it's always my fault for not "fixing" her right away. It's the same way with Archie...(always my fault for not "over medicating" him) when he coughs. He thinks I'm mean and that I don't care...it's always been all about him. I'm not always strong enough to carry all of this load.

Oh, so while I'm on a rant here....he criticizes me (on everything) about the wedding (which he is NOT going to anyway), he says I am ruining HIS life by us raising our house, and he complains each and every day two or three times about wanting me to give Archie more of his meds than the doctor prescribed. So this new illness with Ava is weighing me down. I do care...I just keep it to myself.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sending prayers for Ava that everything is ok.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Pat, I am so sorry to hear this---on both accounts. Please do get Ava in right away---it could be an obstruction or maybe even pancreatitis---ask for the "snap" test. She is tiny & it would not take much to hurt her.
Lisi got into some roasted potatoes yest. (don't even ask how this happened). I could not tell how many she ate (they were very buttery, with paprika & dried rosemary---neither of which is good for her). I was crazy in the night but this AM she had a firm stool & ate like a piggy, although her tummy gurgled all night. I had her in my bed to keep a close watch on her so didn't sleep much.
On the Stan side of things. . . what can I say? He just plain doesn't deserve you!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry , definitely get Ava in for testing..never know what's in our meat now days..
I know how you feel sometimes,Al gets testy about the fluffs if they get matts since I've been laid up so much I haven't been able to get at them like I used to.. It's mostly frustration for him going to school fulltime and working full time..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh hon. I know how upset you must be about...everything. Hope you get into the vet early today. I worry about jerky - I make my own but I also know that sometimes it's very jagged and can get stuck. I always break it up a lot before I give it to Tyler but even then sometimes it gets stuck. Hoping she's okay.

And about Stan. Well he's Stan (and yes as Sandi said, he doesn't deserve you). No surprises here...no matter what he'll find something to bitch and moan about and lay on the guilt trip. I know the wedding will be beautiful and perfect for your Carissa and I know that you NEED the house raised and I know he should shut his pie hole. Just keep going the course and hoping that sweet Ava is okay and give Archie a hug. See what the vet says about his coughing a lot despite the meds just so you can throw it back at Stan, or maybe a little up dosing will help. Sending you hugs. :smootch:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh no! I will be praying that Little Ava is okay.
Maybe she just swallowed wrong or too big of a piece and it scratched her little throat. I hope that it turns out to be nothing at all and she is all better soon.
I know that you are worried...I would be too, but it is a good thing that you are taking her in.
As for hubby....I do not know him personally but alot of men just don't like to have "their routine" upset and they get grumpy and lash out at little things that aren't even important. 
You have alot going on and are already stressed out and his attitude is not helping matters. All I can say is take a deep breath and one day at a time...As I get older I realize that people don't change and are what they are...I pick and choose what I argue about and what I don't ... If someone just wants to argue and blame for no good reason and there is no good gonna come out of it I just don't even go there with them. Makes them mad as h***! Hahahehe :thumbsup:

I will be praying for Ava and for you, too :wub:
Please let us know how she is and come here to vent...
We are here for you:grouphug:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is so scary. I wonder if it was too much protein and she is having an issue with her pancreas or digestive tract. Poor little thing, I hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless your and Ava's heart! Please let us know what you find out at the vet. Sissy hasn't been 100% and I know how worrisome it is! As for Stan, don't know him, but it sounds like an inferiority complex!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So sorry about Ava, hopefully the vet will fix her right up. Don't let Stan get to you. He is full of hot air. He sounds just like my DH. It's hard to listen to, but just know it is not you. Hang in there dear Pat!!SIZE]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I got Ava an appointment with the doctor I wanted at 3:45 today.....and Archie's appointment is at 4 (which I made a week ago for his Adequan shot). She actually ate her breakfast this morning!!!! This is a good sign :thumbsup:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Pat, take one of those treats with you to show the vet what seems to have started the problem with Ava.
Glad she's showing improvement. How many times do we wish they could talk to tell us what hurts?
Hope to hear good news later today.
Hugs,


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh boy, I hope all is ok soon. It does sound good that she ate her breakfast Pat. I will be glad when you update us later on. Yes you are too good, I kid that Stan and I are pals but I do see that he should treat you like an angel. It is hard to take care of all the pups, and of course you do care. Sometimes when we act like we are worried it makes us feel even more worried, when we are hoping it is nothing.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Really good sign, maybe just a tummy ache.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Checking in on little Ava. Maybe just a tummy ache. Belle thew up last night we are watching her but she seems fine today. Will check back later.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh no! Sending you all good wishes, I hope that little Ava won't need any medical help and that it's nothing serious.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Pat, I am just catching up ... so, now I was able to read your updates, too.

It sounds like good news that Ava ate breakfast! However, I think it's good you are taking Ava to see the vet this afternoon ... just to be on the safe side.

As for Stan ... I am sorry he treats you that way. It sounds like he might be jealous of you and is insecure. Those who find criticism in everything we do are not feeling good about themselves. Pat, you are a very good, kind, and generous person ... we all know that. If it were me, I would tell Stan to back off with the bullying.

I am sure Ava and Archie will be okay. Please update us. Hugs and love.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Oh hon. I know how upset you must be about...everything. Hope you get into the vet early today. I worry about jerky - I make my own but I also know that sometimes it's very jagged and can get stuck. I always break it up a lot before I give it to Tyler but even then sometimes it gets stuck. Hoping she's okay.
> 
> And about Stan. Well he's Stan (and yes as Sandi said, he doesn't deserve you). No surprises here...no matter what he'll find something to bitch and moan about and lay on the guilt trip. I know the wedding will be beautiful and perfect for your Carissa and I know that you NEED the house raised and I know he should shut his pie hole. Just keep going the course and hoping that sweet Ava is okay and give Archie a hug. See what the vet says about his coughing a lot despite the meds just so you can throw it back at Stan, or maybe a little up dosing will help. Sending you hugs. :smootch:


"pie hole". :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Oh Pat, I am so sorry to hear this---on both accounts. Please do get Ava in right away---it could be an obstruction or maybe even pancreatitis---ask for the "snap" test. She is tiny & it would not take much to hurt her.
> Lisi got into some roasted potatoes yest. (don't even ask how this happened). I could not tell how many she ate (they were very buttery, with paprika & dried rosemary---neither of which is good for her). I was crazy in the night but this AM she had a firm stool & ate like a piggy, although her tummy gurgled all night. I had her in my bed to keep a close watch on her so didn't sleep much.
> On the Stan side of things. . . what can I say? He just plain doesn't deserve you!


Pat, I agree with Sandi...I do hope little Ava will be okay..she has always been one my favorite Maltese..I am sorry for what you are going through..please keep us posted on our little fashionista..:wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

This must be the week for ER vets! Hope our little diva is okay.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

How's Ava doing today? I've been watching her "search for a talent" talking pet videos..OMD funny


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Oh hon. I know how upset you must be about...everything. Hope you get into the vet early today. I worry about jerky - I make my own but I also know that sometimes it's very jagged and can get stuck. I always break it up a lot before I give it to Tyler but even then sometimes it gets stuck. Hoping she's okay.
> 
> And about Stan. Well he's Stan (and yes as Sandi said, he doesn't deserve you). No surprises here...no matter what he'll find something to bitch and moan about and lay on the guilt trip. I know the wedding will be beautiful and perfect for your Carissa and I know that you NEED the house raised and I know he should shut his pie hole. Just keep going the course and hoping that sweet Ava is okay and give Archie a hug. See what the vet says about his coughing a lot despite the meds just so you can throw it back at Stan, or maybe a little up dosing will help. Sending you hugs. :smootch:



:HistericalSmiley: Pie hole, that's what's what we call it too..:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK, I am off to bed as it is just almost midnight! Please let us know when you can. Sending loving thoughts your way.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back. :Waiting:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat I saw this earlier but got a phone call and didn't get back
I hope Ava is ok, and little Archie :wub:
I wish I could give you a big hug, you are going through so much, you definitely don't need to be second guessed on everything.
When's the wedding, I have been praying for Carissa


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

me too


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear this Pat. Hoping you have good news soon.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sorry it took me so long to get back here. I just haven't stopped!!! First we were at the vet for a good hour and a half, then when I brought the kids home, I had to run out to get some Nutrical, Pepcid and I also picked up some pedialite. And some chicken and rice to cook tomorrow morning.

Ava's pancreas is fine, and most of her blood work was fine too. Her sugar was way down, probably because she hasn't been eating. 

He wanted to keep her over night with an IV for fluids, but I said "no"...because they don't have people there overnight. They did give her some fluids under her skin in between her shoulder blades, and some Nutical. And I can syringe water into her if she's not drinking. So she is on an antibiotic, pepcid AC and tomorrow morning she'll get a tablespoon of chicken and rice. She's already beginning to feel better :chili:

Archie got his Adequan shot to help his limping, and guess what...his ear is infected again!! :smilie_tischkante:....it had to have just happened because I check his ears pretty regularly!! 

When I got home from the store, I got busy prying screws out of the deck where plywood had been in the screen room...there must have been 500 screws!!:blink:

And then I make BLT's for dinner. Now I'm going to bed. Good night.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat, you and Ava, Archie are in my prayers. Tomorrow will be a better day.
I'll check in on Ava first thing tomorrow 

Sweet dreams dear friend :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad you checked in. Hoping it all helps Ava. Did they have any idea? Could it have been from the jerky? Sorry to hear about Archie's ear...again. Poor dude. Love to you all. Get some rest.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Glad she is on the road to recovery. Hope she is back to her usual self tomorrow.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Pat,

Boy you really have your hands full! I hope that Ava feels better quickly... please keep us updated. (And, Ben coughs a lot too even though he's taking his meds. So sad that these two boys have to have this problem!) Hugs.

Debbie


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry Pat, I know how stressful this all can be! I'm sure Stan is just worried, but taking it out on you is not fair. We know how much you love your babies!!! I hope Ava is feeling even better tomorrow, and Archie too. Hugs from Georgie and me too...


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Just reading this. Sounds like Ava is lucky to have you. Hope she gets better soon. As for Stan let's face it he obviously feels he has to blame someone & the significant other is a easy scapegoat.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Perhaps you could try checking to see if there are any recalls on the treats that were fed if you haven't done so already {dogfoodadvisor.com}.
:heartrayers for you and Ava & your Hubby. 'Hubbies' can at times be exasperating & frustrating, sometimes I want to send mine 'Bang Zoom to the moon'! {I agree -your Hubby does sound afraid though}Obviously you care or you wouldn't be a member of this website!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hoping today everyone is feeling better Pat, great that Ava is feeling better already at the visit but too bad about Archie's ear. Darn!! poor little guy.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Hoping you all are doing better today.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Gosh, Pat, "when it rains, it pours.." I hate Archie has another ear infection..poor little guy..and I am glad to hear our little Ava will be okay. I have never given dried meat chews or jerky treats to my Maltese because of their small size, but I know quite a few of our members do. I am too afraid of the risks. Thanks for the update..I hope everyone is feeling better, today..:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Pat, I hope you got a good night's sleep last night. I'm sure you were exhausted. Hoping little Ava and sweet Archie are both better today.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope every thing turns out. You must be so very tired. Maybe there was one ingredient in the treats that did not sit well with Ava's tummy. I am glad it is nothing more serious. Luck takes a quarter pepcid ac every evening as a preventative.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Checking in on our Ava. Hope today is better.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Just saw your post, so sorry to read about Ava and Archie!

Sending lots of good well wishes and hope they'll feel better soon!

So sorry your husband puts all on you... very hard! :crying:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Checking in.....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The Vienna contingency is checking in on our little patients this afternoon!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Pat, just now reading this and glad to see that Ava is doing better.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Checking in this morning I'm hoping little Ava is back to her precious little self:wub:
I prayed last night for all three of you, your under a great deal of stress right now, Pat I pray God would give you his peace as you go through this, most definitely it's hard to be second guessed on everything 
Give loves to my oh ya your little man Arch:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm glad that by the time I learned our little star was sick, I also learned that she is better. You know I've been in my own world, but I would have been worried sick.

Stan must have done something really good to score you for a companion. I know you are much more tolerant than most people, but must get you do down. Next puppy party will all gather around Stan and rough him up a bit, okay?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sylie said:


> Next puppy party will all gather around Stan and rough him up a bit, okay?


Yes Sylvia!! I think you're on to something here!!!

Well, anyway....Ava seems to be feeling better now!! I keep syringing water with Pedialite in it into her mouth. She ate like a piggy this morning and is giving the neighbor's heck again. I was so worried, I had never seen her that bad before. The vet wanted to keep her over night, but geez...that's not gonna happen when there are no people there over night!! 

....soooooo.....as I was leaving for work this morning, Chyna screamed out in pain...I walked over to her and gently touched her back. SCREAM!! Oh for heavens sake...back to the vet we went. I put her in a large crate because I was afraid to pick her up. At the vet she refused to come out, so I had to remove 1000 screws to take the crate apart. :blush::w00t: The vet put her on the floor, her tail went up and she trotted across the floor to me. :w00t::angry: 
$117 later we came home with an anti-inflamatory shot and meds. 

I'm sure Chyna will be fine, just probably pulled something. Ok, I've got two left who haven't been to the vet in the past 24 hours....wonder who's next? :wub::blush:


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh my, Pat. You have been through so much. Hopefully this is it for you for the vet's office for a long long time. 

Hope they are all better really soon. Glad to hear Ava is on the upswing already, good sign.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Yes Sylvia!! I think you're on to something here!!!
> 
> Well, anyway....Ava seems to be feeling better now!! I keep syringing water with Pedialite in it into her mouth. She ate like a piggy this morning and is giving the neighbor's heck again. I was so worried, I had never seen her that bad before. The vet wanted to keep her over night, but geez...that's not gonna happen when there are no people there over night!!
> 
> ...


:w00t::w00t: OMG --- enough is enough. I think you need to get some bubble wrap for Abbie and wait, who's the other? Ava, Archie, Abbie, Chyna and??? Hope everyone gets better at Patsy's Pet Clinic! 
http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Sounds like you might be next. Try to smile. Good luck. Glad Ava is better.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, no. I forgot Tink. :blush:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just seeing this. It seems to be pouring at your house.  Glad little Miss Ava is better, but not happy about Archie and now Chyna on top of everything else. You don't need this. And, of course, Stan will never realize or admit that it was probably the treat he gave Ava that did the damage in the first place. MEN!!!

Wish I was there to help you, but since I'm not, I'm sending lots of hugs and lots of prayers.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

My goodness. Hope she will be back to normal soon.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Chyna too! wow, you've had your hands full....the house, the pups the wedding...don't forget to breathe Pat. Take care!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Glad Ava is feeling better! Chyna just didn't want to be left out so she pulled a drama queen act on you!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Extra prayers for Ava..Archie..and Chyna
And You, Pat ❤


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> My goodness. Hope she will be back to normal soon.


Walter, I think this has become the new "normal!" :smilie_tischkante:
Hopefully, all will be over with soon & back to the old "normal." :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh no, sometimes everything comes together!

Sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers your way, Pat! 

Hugs,
Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh for crying out loud!! When it rains it pours! Hoping and praying that all Furbabies are on the road to a full recovery, the wedding goes well and that Stan calms down, offers support and quits being a pain in the neck!! Sometimes I could just smack Den!! LOL!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Oh, no. I forgot Tink. :blush:


:w00t::w00t: :w00t::w00t: You forgot Tink!!??? :w00t: :w00t:

:brownbag::smtease:  ...well I know of more than a couple of ankles that wish they could forget him!! :innocent:


It's Wednesday morning now...all is quiet. Ava is feeling pretty good, Archie is quiet...and Chyna is walking around like nothing ever happened to her.


Next week the excitement really begins...on Monday we go for a tasting with the caterer (why is it after the menu was chosen?? :blink on Wednesday Carissa picks up her gown, hope the alterations are correct, and on Friday morning we both will have our practice hair and makeup done!!!!! Life is good!!!:chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Pat, I'm soooo glad to hear Ava is feeling better. You have a lot going on there!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Lot's of fun next week, enjoy! glad all is quiet today.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

So glad all are doing well. Hope it will be smooth sailing from now on, have fun next week.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Lord for being with Ava, Arch, Chyna and Pat, give her your strength. :wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh thank goodnes, you are one busy lady! Wishing you no more drama, so you enjoy the festivities!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> :w00t::w00t: :w00t::w00t: You forgot Tink!!??? :w00t: :w00t:
> 
> :brownbag::smtease:  ...well I know of more than a couple of ankles that wish they could forget him!! :innocent:
> 
> ...


Maybe I forgot Tink because he's always hiding out on the stairs.  Tasting after the menu's set? Strange. Hope it's all yum. What date is the wedding?
http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Think you have had your quota now Pat, smooth sailing for the wedding


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Maybe I forgot Tink because he's always hiding out on the stairs.  Tasting after the menu's set? Strange. Hope it's all yum. What date is the wedding?
> http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Sept. 13th....it's a Sunday.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You guys are always here when one of needs you. I must admit I was flustered a bit this week. I work too much in the summer and my mind gets fried after working with numbers all day. 

But...things are beginning to slow down at work and things are looking up in other ways!! I need to work on Ava's page. Here's my plan for the near future. Ava is wanting to try out to be Miss America. She has her talent ready and now she'll choose her gown and bathing suit. .....and at the end, she'll realize that the final night of the contest is the wedding date!! :blush::w00t:...she'll get over it...and then she's thinking of running for president of the USA. (don't let the cat out of the bag....this is confidential stuff)!!!! :innocent:B)


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley:I keep up with Ava :HistericalSmiley::wub: love you girlfriend :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:chili::chili::chili::rochard::rochard::
sHa_banana::sHa_banana:
:cheer::cheer:
:Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile:
:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor

Finally, a candidate I can wholeheartedly endorse!!!!!!! My faith in politics may be restored after all. Go AVA! "Ava is my flava!" (the rest are all vanilla)= slogan 

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

LOL re Ava's page Pat.....is she going to be a bridesmaid ?? lol My brain in fried just with a few outings and meals with friends that are visiting this week, let alone what is on your plate - it's hard to concentrate on work and get enough sleep. Fun though!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maglily said:


> LOL re Ava's page Pat.....is she going to be a bridesmaid ?? lol My brain in fried just with a few outings and meals with friends that are visiting this week, let alone what is on your plate - it's hard to concentrate on work and get enough sleep. Fun though!


Brenda, I had a dress made for Ava that matches mine....but she will not be in the wedding...instead she'll be with me for the hair and make up and then pictures. I had wanted her to come to the wedding for the photos, but can't figure out how I'd get her back home...she can't be there the whole time.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :HistericalSmiley:I keep up with Ava :HistericalSmiley::wub: love you girlfriend :wub:


That is so cool that you can see her and not even be on FB!! Love it!! :aktion033:



edelweiss said:


> :chili::chili::chili::rochard::rochard::
> sHa_banana::sHa_banana:
> :cheer::cheer:
> :Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile:
> ...


Thanks for the slogan Sandi!!!! Hopefully I can do a quick video sometime today!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

:heart:Glad Ava is feeling better!:heart:


----------

